# Breeder Recommendation



## swills (May 18, 2017)

Hi
This is my first of hopefully many posts! I am sure that there are many, many of these threads but I am looking to give a cockapoo puppy a lovely home and having done some research already I am aware of the minefield that is choosing a breeder. I was wondering if anyone can recommend me a breeder from their own experience?
Thank you


----------



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

Hi, 
You haven't said where you live so not sure if my recommendation will be relevant, but we got our pup from Felindre Cockapoos near Lampeter in West Wales. Would highly recommend them, and I know they deliver pups all over the place so the location isn't really an issue. The breeder is called Jeremy and his partner is a vet so the pups are well cared for and they are reared in a family environment so are used to kids and noises etc before they leave. We have been really happy with our puppy. 
Their website is www.felindrecockapoos.co.uk 
Good luck!
Claire


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

That breeder looks really good - I love all the videos.

Clemmy came from a breeder in Yorkshire who was very nice (I spoke to her after I'd got Clemmy from another home, so I never actually met her) but she seemed to genuinely care about her puppies - she sent me pictures of her parents.

Clemmy is healthy and good temperament, and the lady I got her from said she'd done a lot of research into breeders. If the right area for you then I'll dig out the paperwork?

I must say I like the look of Claire & Oscar's breeder though!


----------



## Kopa (Aug 17, 2017)

Why look for breeders? 

According to ASPCA, approximately 6.5 million companion animals enter U.S. animal shelters nationwide every year. Of those, approximately 3.3 million are dogs and 3.2 million are cats. Each year, 2.7 million adoptable dogs and cats are euthanized in the United States, simply because too many pets come into shelters and too few people consider adoption when looking for a pet. You know some of these shelter dogs are $5,000 puppies that people returned right? Save a dogs life please!


----------



## Marley&Me (Jul 19, 2017)

Claire&Oscar said:


> Hi,
> You haven't said where you live so not sure if my recommendation will be relevant, but we got our pup from Felindre Cockapoos near Lampeter in West Wales. Would highly recommend them, and I know they deliver pups all over the place so the location isn't really an issue. The breeder is called Jeremy and his partner is a vet so the pups are well cared for and they are reared in a family environment so are used to kids and noises etc before they leave. We have been really happy with our puppy.
> Their website is www.felindrecockapoos.co.uk
> Good luck!
> Claire


we got our pup from Jeremy...awesome breeder really good...


----------

